# R32 GTR Exhaust



## Shaks_247 (Feb 6, 2016)

Looking for a an exhaust for the 32. Anyone got one for sale or know of somewhere I can get one made close to east berks/heathrow or west london.

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaks_247 (Feb 6, 2016)

Bump still looking for one

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------

